

European parliament report on the US NSA surveillance programme... - anotherhue
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/sides/getDoc.do?type=REPORT&reference=A7-2014-0139&language=EN

======
anotherhue
7\. Considers that data collection of such magnitude leaves considerable
doubts as to whether these actions are guided only by the fight against
terrorism, since it involves the collection of all possible data of all
citizens; points, therefore, to the possible existence of other purposes
including political and economic espionage, which need to be comprehensively
dispelled;

14\. Points out that the abovementioned concerns are exacerbated by rapid
technological and societal developments, since internet and mobile devices are
everywhere in modern daily life (‘ubiquitous computing’) and the business
model of most internet companies is based on the processing of personal data;
considers that the scale of this problem is unprecedented; notes that this may
create a situation where infrastructure for the mass collection and processing
of data could be misused in cases of change of political regime;

40\. Calls on Member States’ competent authorities, in particular the data
protection authorities, to make use of their existing powers and immediately
suspend data flows to any organisation that has self-certified its adherence
to the US Safe Harbour Principles, and to require that such data flows are
only carried out under other instruments and provided they contain the
necessary safeguards and guarantees with respect to the protection of the
privacy and fundamental rights and freedoms of individuals;

64\. Calls on all public bodies in the Union not to use cloud services where
non-EU laws might apply;

86\. Expresses its deep concern at the mounting threats to the freedom of the
press and the chilling effect on journalists of intimidation by state
authorities, in particular as regards the protection of confidentiality of
journalistic sources; reiterates the calls expressed in its resolution of 21
May 2013 on ‘the EU Charter: standard settings for media freedom across the
EU’;

92\. Strongly condemns the fact that intelligence services sought to lower IT
security standards and to install backdoors in a wide range of IT systems;
asks the Commission to present draft legislation to ban the use of backdoors
by law enforcement agencies; recommends, consequently, the use of open-source
software in all environments where IT security is a concern;

95\. Points out that EU and national telecom regulators, and in certain cases
also telecom companies, have clearly neglected the IT security of their users
and clients; calls on the Commission to make full use of its existing powers
under the ePrivacy and Telecommunication Framework Directive to strengthen the
protection of confidentiality of communication by adopting measures to ensure
that terminal equipment is compatible with the right of users to control and
protect their personal data, and to ensure a high level of security of
telecommunication networks and services, including by way of requiring state-
of-the-art end-to-end encryption of communications;

125\. Considers tap-proof communication structures (email and
telecommunications, including landlines and cell phones) and tap-proof meeting
rooms within all relevant EU institutions and EU delegations to be absolutely
necessary; therefore calls for the establishment of an encrypted internal EU
email system;

------
anotherhue
Here you can view the MEPs who voted against it:

[http://www.votewatch.eu/en/us-nsa-surveillance-programme-
sur...](http://www.votewatch.eu/en/us-nsa-surveillance-programme-surveillance-
bodies-in-various-member-states-and-impact-on-eu-citizens-9.html)

Notably UK dominated.

